# HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

My boyfriends mother bought our puppies brother and she took him 2 the vet w a rash... It turns out its mange..... Its after office hrs and im freaked... she told his mother it was from the pups nursing on the mother... will this affect our dog??? he has no symptoms or anythings.. hes on puppy vitamins and good dog food.... we want 2 show him and breed him will he still b able 2 do all these things... plz give me any info u have!!! thx!!!!


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> My boyfriends mother bought our puppies brother and she took him 2 the vet w a rash... It turns out its mange..... Its after office hrs and im freaked... she told his mother it was from the pups nursing on the mother... will this affect our dog??? he has no symptoms or anythings.. hes on puppy vitamins and good dog food.... we want 2 show him and breed him will he still b able 2 do all these things... plz give me any info u have!!! thx!!!!


one of the puppies has mange and all you worry about is if your puppy will still be "breed-able"?????...


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

well 1st of all congrats on the rude comment!!! the puppy is doing well and i need 2 know what this means 4 my dog since he seems 2 b goin well... try judgin someone else im not n the mood 4 ignorant responses! my pup is doin great and i need 2 kno what steps i need 2 take... so thx 4 nothing!


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

RUCA.AND.ZION said:


> one of the puppies has mange and all you worry about is if your puppy will still be "breed-able"?????...


o and also if u look i said how freaked i was and if it would affect him... also the fact that he is doing fine w no symptoms and is on plenty of vitamins... but again thx 4 nothin!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think people here need to stay on topic and stop with the low blows.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Ashley. This dog who has come back positive for mange really should not be bred Every vet will reccmoend spay/neuter of a demadectic dog. the mange that your dog has is a heriditary problem with a weak immune system. She/he will not pass it to other dogs, but will pass it to it's off spring. You can get the mange under control with this dog and won't have any guarantees that it won't resurface under high stress and malnutrition... it will definately pop up while your bitch is pregnant or shortly after she has pups. Once you get it under control you can persue the showing scene. All dogs are born with Mange mites, but it only affects dogs with a weak immune system.

In all honesty if one belly mate came out with demadex I wouldn't breed any of it's littermates either because the problem lies within one of the parents and can be recessive and pop out in a healthy dogs litter.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> well 1st of all congrats on the rude comment!!! the puppy is doing well and i need 2 know what this means 4 my dog since he seems 2 b goin well... try judgin someone else im not n the mood 4 ignorant responses! my pup is doin great and i need 2 kno what steps i need 2 take... so thx 4 nothing!


mmmk? sorry if i came off _rude_..but from what i was reading..it seemed like you didn't care about the sick pup..it was directed to showing your pup and breeding your pup. but if i took it the wrong way..then sorry.

i think you should definatly take your puppy into the vet in the morning..if you do own the mother..i would try and keep it away from the mother if possible.

....and i am really not trying to be rude..but if you want to breed..there might be some negative comments directed to you..so just warning you to be prepared. :woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Hey Ashley. This dog who has come back positive for mange really should not be bred Every vet will reccmoend spay/neuter of a demadectic dog. the mange that your dog has is a heriditary problem with a weak immune system. She/he will not pass it to other dogs, but will pass it to it's off spring. You can get the mange under control with this dog and won't have any guarantees that it won't resurface under high stress and malnutrition... it will definately pop up while your bitch is pregnant or shortly after she has pups. Once you get it under control you can persue the showing scene. All dogs are born with Mange mites, but it only affects dogs with a weak immune system.


I wanted to state something like this, but I didn't want you to think I was attacking you. I think breeding is of very little importance right now, However, you must be informed that some things like mange, joint problems and other medical conditions can be passed down to the next generation. So really, this is considered a reason to not breed. Glad to see the pup is in better condition! Let us know his progress


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think people here need to stay on topic and stop with the low blows.


I agree thx alot!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

NEELA said:


> Hey Ashley. This dog who has come back positive for mange really should not be bred Every vet will reccmoend spay/neuter of a demadectic dog. the mange that your dog has is a heriditary problem with a weak immune system. She/he will not pass it to other dogs, but will pass it to it's off spring. You can get the mange under control with this dog and won't have any guarantees that it won't resurface under high stress and malnutrition... it will definately pop up while your bitch is pregnant or shortly after she has pups. Once you get it under control you can persue the showing scene. All dogs are born with Mange mites, but it only affects dogs with a weak immune system.
> 
> In all honesty if one belly mate came out with demadex I wouldn't breed any of it's littermates either because the problem lies within one of the parents and can be recessive and pop out in a healthy dogs litter.


I learned my lesson about 5-6 years back when I bought Neela... Never purchase a dog with the intentions of making your money back later in life... Neela is 100% ukc and if she's conditions ADBA show quality, but health issues that followed poor breeding practices wound her up getting spayed. It was a crappy day when that realization smacked me in the face that my plans were spoiled, but you have to take it in stride and continue to love your dogs.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I wanted to state something like this, but I didn't want you to think I was attacking you. I think breeding is of very little importance right now, However, you must be informed that some things like mange, joint problems and other medical conditions can be passed down to the next generation. So really, this is considered a reason to not breed. Glad to see the pup is in better condition! Let us know his progress


our dog wasnt the one who was tested positive... our dog has no symptoms or anything and i have read that there r 2 diff kinds of mange and i dont kno which one the pup has... the pup that tested positive plays with an older dog that has mange and we have seen this older dog and can tell it has mange... im not just worried about breeding but its something that i will have 2 deal w... right now since our dog has no symptoms there is nothing we can do from what ive read online..... we r gona take our dog n and get him tested... like i said since neither our dog nor the mother dog has ever had any sign of mange.... we were very close w the breeder and around the mother dog on numerous occasions while she was preg and nursing and she never broke out n any kind of rashes.....

is this something that the pup will have 4 life or can it b treated? and its a male pup and from my understanding males cannot transfer mange its just the mother....

also we have another dog... a mix.. will it b ok or will it end up getting it 2?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> our dog wasnt the one who was tested positive... our dog has no symptoms or anything and i have read that there r 2 diff kinds of mange and i dont kno which one the pup has... the pup that tested positive plays with an older dog that has mange and we have seen this older dog and can tell it has mange... im not just worried about breeding but its something that i will have 2 deal w... right now since our dog has no symptoms there is nothing we can do from what ive read online..... we r gona take our dog n and get him tested... like i said since neither our dog nor the mother dog has ever had any sign of mange.... we were very close w the breeder and around the mother dog on numerous occasions while she was preg and nursing and she never broke out n any kind of rashes.....
> 
> is this something that the pup will have 4 life or can it b treated? and its a male pup and from my understanding males cannot transfer mange its just the mother....
> 
> also we have another dog... a mix.. will it b ok or will it end up getting it 2?





NEELA said:


> Hey Ashley. This dog who has come back positive for mange really should not be bred Every vet will reccmoend spay/neuter of a demadectic dog. the mange that your dog has is a heriditary problem with a weak immune system. She/he will not pass it to other dogs, but will pass it to it's off spring. You can get the mange under control with this dog and won't have any guarantees that it won't resurface under high stress and malnutrition... it will definately pop up while your bitch is pregnant or shortly after she has pups. Once you get it under control you can persue the showing scene. All dogs are born with Mange mites, but it only affects dogs with a weak immune system.
> 
> In all honesty if one belly mate came out with demadex I wouldn't breed any of it's littermates either because the problem lies within one of the parents and can be recessive and pop out in a healthy dogs litter.





NEELA said:


> I learned my lesson about 5-6 years back when I bought Neela... Never purchase a dog with the intentions of making your money back later in life... Neela is 100% ukc and if she's conditions ADBA show quality, but health issues that followed poor breeding practices wound her up getting spayed. It was a crappy day when that realization smacked me in the face that my plans were spoiled, but you have to take it in stride and continue to love your dogs.


Read these posts and it will explain it all. No, males cannot transfer the Demadex, but it can pass on the weak immune system.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> our dog wasnt the one who was tested positive... our dog has no symptoms or anything and i have read that there r 2 diff kinds of mange and i dont kno which one the pup has... 2?


if one of the littermates has it, then it is in the genetics. certain things don't who up in some dogs, but they can carry it and pass it on


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The breeder who you got these pups from should spay/neuter their breeding stock after finding that one of the pups came out positive.

One type of Mange is Demadex which is passed on from the mother... the other type of mange is Sarcoptic which is AKA Scabies...doesn't come from mom..comes from another infected animal or person.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

NEELA said:


> The breeder who you got these pups from should spay/neuter their breeding stock after finding that one of the pups came out positive.
> 
> One type of Mange is Demadex which is passed on from the mother... the other type of mange is Sarcoptic which is AKA Scabies...doesn't come from mom..comes from another infected animal or person.


so will the vet b able 2 tell which it is? is there a test they can do 2 c if he has it even tho he doesnt have any rash or anything?

ive never seen the mom w any kind of rash ever and i kno of several dogs from her other litter that has never had anything...

the pup that tested pos is around an outside dog that is very poorly kept and has mange which is actually untreated..... and the pup that was tested pos doesnt get regular baths and things like that so im thinkin he got it from the other dog not from his mom... and if thats the case then that would mean our dog should b fine right?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> so will the vet b able 2 tell which it is? is there a test they can do 2 c if he has it even tho he doesnt have any rash or anything?
> 
> ive never seen the mom w any kind of rash ever and i kno of several dogs from her other litter that has never had anything...
> 
> the pup that tested pos is around an outside dog that is very poorly kept and has mange which is actually untreated..... and the pup that was tested pos doesnt get regular baths and things like that so im thinkin he got it from the other dog not from his mom... and if thats the case then that would mean our dog should b fine right?


The vet did verify which type of mange your dog has by telling you that it came from it's mom... they probably just didn't go into detail by telling you the actual name of the Mange. The pup that tested positive could have recieved is weak immune system from a grandparent. It's really irrelevant who shows signs and who doesn't because of the genetics that are involved. I hope this helps clear things up


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hey just to let people know, just because you bought a pitbull, it doesnt mean you have to breed it. theres enough pitbulls around we dont need everyone to breed a damn dog. what is with everyone these days. just chill and enjoy having a dog, especially a breed as special as the bully's. with all the breeding going around no wonder BSL hit. if people were into breeding black labs so much bsl would have gotten them.
its honor to own a bully, so dont play with fire or your butt will get burnt.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> so will the vet b able 2 tell which it is? is there a test they can do 2 c if he has it even tho he doesnt have any rash or anything?
> 
> ive never seen the mom w any kind of rash ever and i kno of several dogs from her other litter that has never had anything...
> 
> the pup that tested pos is around an outside dog that is very poorly kept and has mange which is actually untreated..... and the pup that was tested pos doesnt get regular baths and things like that so im thinkin he got it from the other dog not from his mom... and if thats the case then that would mean our dog should b fine right?


found this thru google..maybe this will help..

Is mange always contagious? - Yahoo! Answers

don't know much about mange..my pup was fighting a staff infection...i know how freaked out you must be..i was also scared the staff infection could be contagious..i got zion into the vet right away..and thank god it was not contagious..but he has been on antibiotics for a month because of it..i really do think the pup should be checked out by the vet if it hasnt already 

((again sorry about coming off rude earlier..good luck with the pups))


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> hey just to let people know, just because you bought a pitbull, it doesnt mean you have to breed it. theres enough pitbulls around we dont need everyone to breed a damn dog. what is with everyone these days. just chill and enjoy having a dog, especially a breed as special as the bully's. with all the breeding going around no wonder BSL hit. if people were into breeding black labs so much bsl would have gotten them.
> its honor to own a bully, so dont play with fire or your butt will get burnt.


we actually bought out dog w no intentions of ever breedin him. but we had a breeder who wanted 2 use our dog w 1 of his females... so it was going 2 b a 1 time deal... we really dont care if he wont b able 2 we just need 2 kno so we can tell the breeder and so we dont pass it on... we arent worried about breeding him we just dont want 2 pass this on 2 any other dogs... our dog was and is a house dog and the only thing we bought him 4 was because i cant have kids and dogs r my way of having a kid... so plz dont judge just because i wanted 2 play it safe... my dog is my baby and not intended 4 breeding...

and id just like 2 comment on how ppl really take things out of context and turn things around.. in 1 thread ive been mad 2 look like someone who is more worried about breeding a dog than its health and someone who bought a pit just 2 breed by ppl who really dont kno me or my intentions and if they did than the things being said would have never been brought up..... and as far as showing my dog... hell yea i wana show him off! hes beautiful and since the day i 1st saw him i knew i wanted 2 enter him n shows.... so id hate 2 kno that this may ruin that... i dont need money 4 him what i spent on him has been paid bk 2 me 1000 times over just from him! he pays me back daily with his love and the joy he brings into my life!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow... I thought i was being informative. i didn't mean to offend you... I just tried to give the facts


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> we actually bought out dog w no intentions of ever breedin him. but we had a breeder who wanted 2 use our dog w 1 of his females... so it was going 2 b a 1 time deal... we really dont care if he wont b able 2 we just need 2 kno so we can tell the breeder and so we dont pass it on... we arent worried about breeding him we just dont want 2 pass this on 2 any other dogs... our dog was and is a house dog and the only thing we bought him 4 was because i cant have kids and dogs r my way of having a kid... so plz dont judge just because i wanted 2 play it safe... my dog is my baby and not intended 4 breeding...


thats how probably half the of the dogs that end up in the pound, end up in the pound. the BYB wants to breed some more with the off spring. but if you plan to do that then why didnt they just keep the dog. im sorry to hear you cant have kids, my gf and i are in the same boat. it jsut seems like the only reason why people are getting pitbulls is to be a "pitbull breeder". but they dont even know the half of it to even be a responsible breeder. people are buying pitbulls to make money off them. they think that this is a game, well when our breeds are at stake, it is no longer a game. not at all. and its good that you've realized that breeding a dog with mange isnt a good thing because it is very easily passed from mom to pup. thank you for being responsible.


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

NEELA said:


> wow... I thought i was being informative. i didn't mean to offend you... I just tried to give the facts


 IDK either...hmm.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

NEELA said:


> wow... I thought i was being informative. i didn't mean to offend you... I just tried to give the facts


nothing u said offended me... 2 other ppl commented on how a dog had mange and all i was worried about was if i could still breed when the 1st thing i said was how my dog was perfectly fine..... that wasnt 2 u... ur answers where appreciated!


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> thats how probably half the of the dogs that end up in the pound, end up in the pound. the BYB wants to breed some more with the off spring. but if you plan to do that then why didnt they just keep the dog. im sorry to hear you cant have kids, my gf and i are in the same boat. it jsut seems like the only reason why people are getting pitbulls is to be a "pitbull breeder". but they dont even know the half of it to even be a responsible breeder. people are buying pitbulls to make money off them. they think that this is a game, well when our breeds are at stake, it is no longer a game. not at all. and its good that you've realized that breeding a dog with mange isnt a good thing because it is very easily passed from mom to pup. thank you for being responsible.


it wasnt our breeder its a friend who breeds and we told our friend we didnt want money 2 let him breed our dog 1 time...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

ashley_danielle20 said:


> it wasnt our breeder its a friend who breeds and we told our friend we didnt want money 2 let him breed our dog 1 time...


thats how the other half end up there...


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> thats how the other half end up there...


haha alright whatever u say


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is my personal story on demo mange. I knew my dogs mom from 5 weeks. She never showed any signs of hair loss. She was bred at 7 months old, they noticed hair loss around her feet but they thought it was grass allergies. She had 4 puppies, my pup Helena, my friends pup Zeus, a pup they kept Bandit and a pup they sold. The pups were all born fat and healthy. At 5 to 6 weeks we started noticing hair loss on all 3 pups and red bumps all over their heads. At Helena's 7 week puppy check up/shots she was put on anti biotic for a staff infection thought to be caused by other puppies bitin at her. My friend called me frantic about Bandit he had a skin scrapin and the vet said every puppy in the litter would have it. Helena slowly started to lose hair on her head, ears, and her entire body, my black and white dog was gray and pink. The staff infections kept coming back at 3 months it spread almost to her eyes. I rushed her to the vet and she was put on Ivermectin (this will put it in remission but it will never be cured) before Ivermectin she had a dip in mitaban that made her very sick. Bandit was almost put down and Zeus had to be.

This is what it looks like.

6 weeks









12 weeks



























5 mo


















I wish you luck with your babies. Please do not breed your :dog

She still has very scarce hair at 2 years old.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

First off I do not like when people get preachy about spay and neuter. MANGE doesn't not mean the whole stock is bad. It means one pup could have had an immune system issue that caused mange. Not all mange is hereditary but many times due to bad breding it is. A dog could have a weakened immune system for many reasons and that does not mean it is hereditary. Mange (Demodex) is not contagious to humans or other animals. The mite that lives on normals dogs is kept in check by the immune system, with dogs who have a weakened immune system for what ever reason can develop mange which is nothing more than an over growth of the mite. So your pup is not at risk from exposure and I think that is what you were worried about.

Again I hate when people (sorry Neela,staffdaddy ya know I luv ya) go off on the S/N and Do not bred that dog tangent. So do not freak out and all you can do is wait to see if your pup develops it. If your pup and maybe a few others in the litter get mange then you know not to breed the dog. That does not mean you can not keep them intact to do conformation shows and dog sports.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

All I said was not to breed. I have my reasons for being against S/N. I believe if you are responsible enough, then having an intact dog should not be a problem.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

But what if that pup got mange because of another reason, not genetics? You don't know for sure until you look at the litter as a whole. That is all I am saying


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

All and all that means that ashley has to watch the whole litter that she didn't produce herself. How's she going to monitor the other litter mate owners dogs herself if she doesn't have access to them all? What could cause an immune deficency in a pup that is current on vaccs and isn't being treated with anything to cause the weakened immune system? 

The only time i have seriously encourage spay/neuter is when there is a health problem which really shouldn't be passed down. I have 2 altered dogs as well as 5 unaltered dogs kept in the same house...that doesn't mean I have them around each other, but it's part of the responsibilty of havin' multiple dogs.

Lisa you know I will never have hard feelings or get my undies in a wad with ya girl! I like learning from ya... I actually appologise for asking so many questions!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> But what if that pup got mange because of another reason, not genetics? You don't know for sure until you look at the litter as a whole. That is all I am saying


Good point... With the litter not being hers, I just see that hard to do. I don't think that she should spay/neuter because it IS a registered pup and she can show/work it if she wants, however because it's not HER litter, I would play it on the safe side and not breed. JMO


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Here is my personal story on demo mange. I knew my dogs mom from 5 weeks. She never showed any signs of hair loss. She was bred at 7 months old, they noticed hair loss around her feet but they thought it was grass allergies. She had 4 puppies, my pup Helena, my friends pup Zeus, a pup they kept Bandit and a pup they sold. The pups were all born fat and healthy. At 5 to 6 weeks we started noticing hair loss on all 3 pups and red bumps all over their heads. At Helena's 7 week puppy check up/shots she was put on anti biotic for a staff infection thought to be caused by other puppies bitin at her. My friend called me frantic about Bandit he had a skin scrapin and the vet said every puppy in the litter would have it. Helena slowly started to lose hair on her head, ears, and her entire body, my black and white dog was gray and pink. The staff infections kept coming back at 3 months it spread almost to her eyes. I rushed her to the vet and she was put on Ivermectin (this will put it in remission but it will never be cured) before Ivermectin she had a dip in mitaban that made her very sick. Bandit was almost put down and Zeus had to be.
> 
> This is what it looks like.
> 
> ...


wow im sooo sorry about ur baby! im hoping that since he hasnt showed any signs yet we will b able 2 catch it early when and if he does break out..... we r going 2 take him 2 the vet and get all kinds of blood work done we dont want 2 have anymore surprises like this.... i got sooo mad last night the more and more i thought about it.... i pray my dog is one of the lucky ones that never has 2 go thru that....


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> First off I do not like when people get preachy about spay and neuter. MANGE doesn't not mean the whole stock is bad. It means one pup could have had an immune system issue that caused mange. Not all mange is hereditary but many times due to bad breding it is. A dog could have a weakened immune system for many reasons and that does not mean it is hereditary. Mange (Demodex) is not contagious to humans or other animals. The mite that lives on normals dogs is kept in check by the immune system, with dogs who have a weakened immune system for what ever reason can develop mange which is nothing more than an over growth of the mite. So your pup is not at risk from exposure and I think that is what you were worried about.
> 
> Again I hate when people (sorry Neela,staffdaddy ya know I luv ya) go off on the S/N and Do not bred that dog tangent. So do not freak out and all you can do is wait to see if your pup develops it. If your pup and maybe a few others in the litter get mange then you know not to breed the dog. That does not mean you can not keep them intact to do conformation shows and dog sports.


thx that was some really good info n there! we were never told by the vet that it was from the mom.... my bf's mom is the one who has the infected pup and she called us and said he had mange... we dont kno the vet she went 2 so on monday we r going 2 take him 2 our vet and get bloodwork done and have her c what she thinks...

im not 2 worried on the breeding thing... we had only planned on breeding him once so if he does have it its not gona b a huge deal if we cant breed him... i just dont want him 2 b miserable or have hair loss.... and if we cant show em then so b it... i just wanted 2 show my baby off so everyone could be jealous of how amazing he is!! lol!!

again thx 4 all that advice ive been soooo worried since we heard the news... maybe we will find out he got it from the older dog he has been seen around that has a horrible case of mange!!! thx


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

NEELA said:


> All and all that means that ashley has to watch the whole litter that she didn't produce herself. How's she going to monitor the other litter mate owners dogs herself if she doesn't have access to them all? What could cause an immune deficency in a pup that is current on vaccs and isn't being treated with anything to cause the weakened immune system?
> 
> The only time i have seriously encourage spay/neuter is when there is a health problem which really shouldn't be passed down. I have 2 altered dogs as well as 5 unaltered dogs kept in the same house...that doesn't mean I have them around each other, but it's part of the responsibilty of havin' multiple dogs.
> 
> Lisa you know I will never have hard feelings or get my undies in a wad with ya girl! I like learning from ya... I actually appologise for asking so many questions!


another reason im kinda questioning if it was genetics or some other factor is because the dog that tested pos is not up to date on his shots.... and i kno 4 a fact he is not bathed regularly... ive seen them take him 2 the lake and play 4 hrs and hrs and not bath him 4 several weeks.. we bought them some shampoo we really liked 4 our dog and about 2 mths later i was n the bathroom and the bottle maybe had been used twice and there was no other shampoo around.... he never seems 2 b clean when we r around and like i said ive seen him playing when weve came over w a dog across the street w bad bad bad mange so im really prayin his was due 2 not bein kept up on shots or taken very good care of...... do u kno if just plain ol blood test can show if ur dog carries the mange kinda like w staff even if u dont have an infection bloodwork can show that u carry it......


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

At four months old Thrall got Demodex, it was from a combo of getting his rabies vaccine, and the stress of us going on vacation for 2 weeks and him staying with my mom. At the time she didn't understand EBs, and she left him outside a lot, because he was playing with her dogs, she thought he would be happier in the yard than in the crate, but that was not the case. He came home filthy and miserable, and when I bathed him, I noticed hairloss. The Localized hairloss, small patches of baldness is much more mild than the case in the photos which is generalized, and the generalized version, from i have been told is a sign of a weak immune system, but localized can be from a temporary weakening of the immune system. I have never had a recurrence, and he never had any ivermectin. He received 3 mitaban dips 3 weeks apart. Every time he loses hair now I take him for a scrape though lol. I do notice he gets sick more easily than my other 2 dogs, but I never planned to breed him so it was not a concern. If your dog never shows symptoms, it could be bad husbandry on the part of the other owners that caused the mange. 

My honest opinion would be to raise your dog as planned, show the dog, and if it does well and you feel you want to breed it, speak with your vet first, get all the other certs, and if your dog scores well, and your vet feels it is healthy, than you can go for it.

About the blood testing you asked about, all dogs have a few demodex mites on them at any time, it is natural, only dogs who's immune system is weakened will have concentrations that can be scraped for a positive id. The mites live on the skin, not in the body, I believe a skin scrape is the only way to know.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good post floorcandy!

I was just going to say IMHO I would not factor the demodex thing in when I look at the over all picture for a breeding dog. If one puppy in the litter has mange and mine never does, then I have no problem breeding that dig if everything else was ok. A dog from my last breeding came down with mange but that was after she was stressed by the people who co-owned her with me. I found out they were not taking care of her and when I got her back she had mange on her face and a sever ear infection. It was not hereditary it was stress. 

NEELA many thing can cause mange to pop up I have seen it time and time. It is very common for a drop in the immune system when vaccinating, stress, or other factors. I know dogs who get mange after they had parvo/distemper, rabies, and board at the same time. Too much for the system to handle at one time and bang, you have mange.

There is no test for mange other than a skin scrapping if it is already suspected. Really, I would not worry about it unless it pops up. If it does you will know what it is and you can treat it right away.

You said something about him not giving his dogs baths very often. That should make no difference unless they are kept in unsanitary conditions. My dogs get baths like 3 times a year unless they are the show dogs. Or they get baths as needed, too much bathing will cause dry skin. I think for most dogs 1x a month is more than enough.

Why are you doing blood work may I ask? I think it would be a waste of money if your only concern is mange, blood work will not show anything about the immune system unless you have another reason to be concerned.

Take a deep breath I am sure you pup is fine if you stress you will cause your pup to stress. I think you have new mommy syndrom...... very over protective. It's cute!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> good post floorcandy!
> 
> I was just going to say IMHO I would not factor the demodex thing in when I look at the over all picture for a breeding dog. If one puppy in the litter has mange and mine never does, then I have no problem breeding that dig if everything else was ok. A dog from my last breeding came down with mange but that was after she was stressed by the people who co-owned her with me. I found out they were not taking care of her and when I got her back she had mange on her face and a sever ear infection. It was not hereditary it was stress.
> 
> ...


I dont know wether to :clap: or to :rofl: but either way, :goodpost:


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> good post floorcandy!
> 
> I was just going to say IMHO I would not factor the demodex thing in when I look at the over all picture for a breeding dog. If one puppy in the litter has mange and mine never does, then I have no problem breeding that dig if everything else was ok. A dog from my last breeding came down with mange but that was after she was stressed by the people who co-owned her with me. I found out they were not taking care of her and when I got her back she had mange on her face and a sever ear infection. It was not hereditary it was stress.
> 
> ...


thx 4 all that good info!!! and as far as the over protective mommy hell yes i am!!! lol!!! and proud 2 b!! hehe!!! the whole blood test thing is because ive been told 4 a long time that its a good idea 2 do bloodwork that way u can c if there is anything n the system u dont know of and 4 later purposes n life like if the dog mysteriously becomes sick they can have something 2 go bk and compare 2 c if the blood work has changed...

but again thx 4 all that good stuff... alot of the info ive been gettin has overwhelmed me and it all seemed sooo horrible and negative but ive gotten some more pos stuff which helps ease my mind... and also if there is anything wrong w my dog it sure isnt affecting him at all!!! hes still as hyper and dorky as he has always been lol!!!


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

So some new news!!!!! We went over last night 2 c the pup that has mange... and 2 my untrained eye it looks just like a skin allergy... Just a lil red spot w all the hair still on it.... our outside dog gets them every years... they call em hot spots... and his actually get bad if we dont catch em b4 he starts scratching skin off.... these just look like 2 lil spots a lil bigger than a quarter that was red... no raised skin, no scabs, no hair loss... and hes had the spots 4 about 3 weeks... So we started talkin and askin what all the vet told her and she said they didnt even do a scraping they just looked at it and told her it was mange!!!!! So we told her 2 go 2 a diff vet 2morrow and have him scrapped and tested!!!! So fingers crossed the vet she went 2 last week was a d-bag and didnt kno what she was talkin bout!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

keep us posted


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good news {finger crossed}


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BUMP! Waiting and hoping for good news!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

we are waiting with your fingers and paws crossed


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

And the verdict is......


NO MANGE!!!!!!! They took the dog 2 a new vet which is one i actually know of and have always heard good things about and they did a scrapping on all of the spots and they came bk good... As soon as they brought the dog in the vet said it looked like a contact allergy and when they explained what the other vet said they decided 2 rule it out w a scrapping.... And alls good!!!! They gave him some spray 2 put on the spots and he seems 2 already b doin better... He hasnt itched since!!! They r gona keep a close eye on all spots and if 4 some reason they dont go away they will get a 3rd opinion since they have 2 vets saying 2 diff thing... but i think the other vets just a nut job! So good news 4 the pup and good news 4 our pup!!! yeay!!!!!

thanks 4 everyones help w all this!! im glad it ended up not bein mange!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good news, Some vets are hacks that will rip you off. It is hard to find a good honest vet anymore. A skin scrapping should have been done in the first place, good thing you got a second opinion.


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yea that makes me wana turn that vet in!! they had us allll freaked out 4 nothing!!! the other owner, us, and the breeder where all going insane waiting 4 the weekend 2 end!!! once i heard they didnt do a scrapping just looked at it and diagnosed it i knew something was fishy!!!!!


----------



## ashley_danielle20 (Jun 18, 2009)

The lil pup that we were told had mange and actually didnt is doing well!! all his spots have almost disappeared just a lil red mark still left on a few of them! but hes doing great and feeling great!!

thx 4 everyones help!!!


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

before you breed you need to ask your self what does your dog have to offer our breed in a whole are the parents pups showed is there any champs in the pedegree im not no expert in breeding but ive been talkin to reputable breeders who have grand champs all over there pedegrees who health test the whole nine and none of the pups in any of the litters have goten mange all dogs carry the mite but if you breed and show it needs to be for the right reasons just watch your dog if it dont get mange then good for the pup breeding is a touchy subject in our breed cuz alot of people dont do it right go to some shows and talk to the breeders there and get some info from them then make your desion to breed and show because if you dont you will waste your money and time and hurt our breed


----------

